# Hopeful in Sacramento



## pathrunner (Aug 29, 2016)

Hiya all. Thanks for the welcome. 

My wife and I have been farming for over 13 years now and we have noticed that since one of the honey suppliers sold their land, our garden has been struggling. We've been talking about getting a hive or two and my wife is on the fence. I told her we could start off with a single hive and we went to the Bee shop here in Sacramento.

My parents had bees when I was little and I used to play near the hive. Going to try to be active on here and am looking to get my first hive in the next few weeks.

Thanks again, and looking forward to gaining a ton of information.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome. And my advice is to get two hives from the start. Sounds very bold, but in many ways it is easier to manage two than one.

Of course, in your ever-warm climate you may be able to go from one to two without the long winter interruption that makes getting bees pretty much a Spring Thing in the north. So maybe start with one now, and plan on starting a second one after the New Year.

Enj.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource, second the comments by enjambres on two hives. Find a local bee club and join, more resources for information. Enjoy your bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! I would be inclined to agree with ENJ. Two hives offers on the ability to use one to aid in the management of the other. from resource perspective. At the very least I would start very soon with equipment to make a split.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

We're not quite ever warm in the Central Valley, the bees will be shutdown November-January for the most part once night temps start dipping below 50 and depending on the rains. If you can get some established hives now, that would be the only option I would attempt. With the right feeding strategy they can continue to build but some bees will stop brooding no matter what and shrink down to a smaller cluster.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

And Welcome to Bee Source, pathrunner!


Hope you will learn a lot about beekeeping and have a bountiful harvest on the coming seasons.
Definitely get 2 hives and 2 people to care for them one being the backup, of course.


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

